# My new gaming PC with some issues... help pls!



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi guys!

I built a new PC but I've got some issues after a month of regular use. After 1 month my CPU died (FX6100), then I bought a "test" cpu (Sempron 145) but still have issues, mostly BSODs. I think my main 2 problems are the PSU and RAM. Could you please check my specs and recommend what to do? Your help will be greatly appreciated.
Regarding the processor I will update it with a FX8350 later on.


Mobo: Asus M5a97 R2.0
RAM: 8Gb Komputer bay DDR3 10600 1333Mhz
HDD: WD Green 1TB earx
CPU: AMD Sempron 145 2.8Ghz (for testing purposes only)
Video: MSI HD 7770
PSU: Mustiff 800w
Opt. dev.: Pioneer Bluray DVD burner
Case: FC-CL07A Cavalier Middle Tower


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What are the Error Codes seen on the BSOD's?
I've never heard of the PSU and RAM brands so they are suspect.
What I do find for the PSU, it has a split +12V rail and only 26A total indicating a poor quality PSU.
What configuration ( 1x8 - 2x4 - etc.) is the 8GB of RAM?


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for your prompt response Tyree... 

RAM config 2x4

0x139 KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
0x133 DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION
ntoskrnl.exe, ati driver...


I'm not at home right now, I'll confirm error codes at night.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Be sure all of your drivers (Mobo and GPU) are up to date.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Considering you have such a low quality PSU and RAM I would suggest it is that causing the issue as well.

The BSOD STOP codes can tell us more.

Try this to test the memory:

*First try running Memtest86+:* This runs from a boot disk or CD and should eliminate or confirm if your one or more of your memory sticks are bad. 

Let it run for about 20 passes (An ideal test would be about an hour), if no errors by then your ram is OK. 

Download the bootable .ISO from here: http://www.memtest.org/ 

How to create a bootable CD: How to Create a Boot Disk With Imgburn | eHow


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

I did try Prime95 and Asus diagnostics to test RAM, they found no errors. I'll try Memtest86+ tonight. I'm afraid I must change PSU and RAM... that's what happens when you trust a friend's friend


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Prime 95 and Asus diagnostics usually will not yield accurate results for the RAM. Using MemTest on one stick at a time is the most accurate RAM test, though I'm doubting your RAM is your problem.
Replacing the PSU with a good quality unit would be a win/win deal regardless.
SeaSonic & XFX are top quality.


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Tyree! I will try Memtest and let you know the results, also I will change the PSU. Another thing... I was having a lot of BSODs, then I changed something in the BIOS and the crashes stopped a little bit. Do you know where I can find how to config BIOS RAM settings properly?


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Final question... If my RAM passes all Memtest tests, that means it should work with no issues at all? Even though it is not shown as a supported RAM for my mobo?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The memory isn't on the supported list for your motherboard's manual?

What are the BSOD STOP codes your getting?


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes MC, unfortunately my "friend" bought the RAM and stated it was a Kingston one but when it arrived he said it only has Kingston chips on it... liar!
Mostly 0x139 KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE related with ntoskrnl.exe... 

I am not at home right now, I will let you know the stop codes when I get home.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bjorker said:


> Do you know where I can find how to config BIOS RAM settings properly?


Set the Bios to "Default" until all issues are resolved.



Bjorker said:


> Final question... If my RAM passes all Memtest tests, that means it should work with no issues at all? Even though it is not shown as a supported RAM for my mobo?


In theory, yes.
The RAM, as for specs, should have no compatibility problems with your Mobo but the brand may be a problem.
Trying one stick at a time is also an option to try.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What are the BSOD STOP codes your getting?





Bjorker said:


> 0x139 KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
> 0x133 DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have your Windows CD?


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

*ERROR CODES*


0x00000139 ntoskrnl.exe
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 0x0000000a ntoskrnl.exe
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA 0x00000050 ntoskrnl.exe
0x00000139 atikmdag.sys
BAD_POOL_CALLER 0x000000c2 hal.dll
0x00000139 dxgmms1.sys
NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM 0x00000024 Ntfs.sys	
0x00000139 ntoskrnl.exe
DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 0x000000d1 ntoskrnl.exe
0x00000133 ntoskrnl.exe
MEMORY_MANAGEMENT 0x0000001a CI.dll
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA 0x00000050 atikmdag.sys
0x00000139 ntoskrnl.exe
KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED 0x0000001e
VIDEO_DRIVER_INIT_FAILURE 0x000000b4 win32k.sys
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 0x0000000a atikmdag.sys
0x00000133 hal.dll
0x00000139 ntoskrnl.exe


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do you have your Windows CD?


Yes, I do.


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Tyree said:


> Be sure all of your drivers (Mobo and GPU) are up to date.


I'm almost sure they are up to date, but I'll double check tonight.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like Windows is corrupt.

First to go *Start* > Type *CMD* > *Right Click* on *Command Prompt* and Press *Run as Admin.* > In the popup window type: *SFC /scannow*


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

SFC found no errors. I left the pc on the whole day and no crashes, downloading WOW, played it like 30 minutes... no problem BUT then a random BSOD... 

Now I'm trying just with 1 stick of 4gb to see how it goes...

All temp and voltages seems to be right


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The brand of the RAM is low quality so it may be an issue.

However the BSOD codes you received relates to a corrupted OS.


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes I think so too... I've read some reviews of that RAM and they are not good, some say it is good, other say only 1 stick works... and the rest just hate it. :nonono: :banghead:

Any way, I will continue testing and let you know

Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it. ray:


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, it seems the issue is related to that cheap RAM, after 10 hrs of use with only 1 stick my pc is working fine, no BSODs yet. Downloaded Starcraft II, played a little bit and no issues. I think both sticks are good but the mobo has issues working with both at the same time (I'm just guessing). Haven't tried Memtest yet, I'll test both dimms in order to confirm if one of them is damaged. Left the computer on the whole day, playing YT videos all day and downloading Diablo III in order to see if something happens.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

MemTest should be able to find if one stick is damaged or not.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bjorker said:


> I think both sticks are good but the mobo has issues working with both at the same time (I'm just guessing). Haven't tried Memtest yet, I'll test both dimms in order to confirm if one of them is damaged.


Your suspicion is very possible and that's a quick and reliable way of testing RAM. Most all RAM is good but not all is compatible with some Mobo's or with each other. Was the RAM purchased as a matched pair?


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, it was.

(didn't buy it from here, just for you to see...)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Komputerbay-1333Mhz-PC3-10600-PC3-10666-9-9-9-25/dp/B003OSTDPI


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You could return it for a refund or possibly a swap for a more reliable brand (i.e. G.Skill or Corsair).


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Unfortunately I can't return it. I will have to buy a new one. 

Well, no more BSODs since yesterday, just had a problem... the pc did not wake up so I had to restart it by pressing the power button. Sleep mode disabled to prevent it, no errors reported in event logs.
Left a game running the whole night, several programs, etc and no issues. GPU temp was 54C which I consider to be normal. PSU was not hot to the touch.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like it was the RAM then.

Save up the money and replace it when you can/


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, I'll do it. Thanks MC.

Regarding the PSU, which is made by CODEGEN, how do I know its real power? Is there a way to test it? I'd like to know if it is providing enough power...
I know it is a cheap and maybe untrustable PSU but you'll never know... maybe it is a monster PSU hehe


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've never even heard of the brand so I'm going to go with it is very low quality. Did it come with the system?

XFX and Seasonic are top quality PSUs and that too should be replaced.

What are the voltage readings in the BIOS? 12V, 5V, 3.3V and VCORE?


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

What about this one Thermaltake TR2 TR-700 700W?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nope just as low quality.

XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs only for top quality and performance.


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Something like this...

Amazon.com]Amazon.com]Amazon.com : Seasonic 80Plus Power Supply M12II 620 BRONZE : Computer Power Supplies : Computers & Accessories 


Tier 1 PSU
620W Max Power
80Plus Bronze Certified for high efficiency
Ample +12V outputs
Active Power Factor Correction
Double Forward Converter Design
Uses highly reliable Japanese brand capacitors for durability and stability
Modular design helps with cable management
12cm ball bearing cooling fan makes for excellent cooling
Compatible for SLI/CrossFireX setups
5 Year Limited Warranty


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That will work!


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Great I will but that one then.

So basically I need to add this in order to have a powerful pc...

RAM
Kingston Technology HyperX 8 GB (2x4 GB Modules) 1600 MHz DDR3 Dual Channel Kit (PC3 12800) 

PSU
Seasonic 80Plus Power Supply M12II 620 BRONZE

CPU
AMD FX-8350-8-Core-Black


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't buy the HyperX RAM. It is lower quality and it has big problems.

Stick with G.Skill or Corsair RAM only.


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up

Found this one...

Amazon.com : G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR : Desktop Computer Internal Memory : Computers & Accessories


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Change the speed to 1600MHz and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Change the speed? Why?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

One reason is you can't even get the 1866MHz unless you OC and Intel CPUs use 1600MHz as the stock speeds. Anything else puts a load on the motherboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bjorker said:


> Yes, I'll do it. Thanks MC.
> 
> Regarding the PSU, which is made by CODEGEN, how do I know its real power? Is there a way to test it? I'd like to know if it is providing enough power...
> I know it is a cheap and maybe untrustable PSU but you'll never know... maybe it is a monster PSU hehe


Codegen is a supplier for OEM PC's and are lower quality.
I can insure you it's not "a monster PSU".
Supported RAM for the Asus M5a97 Mobon is DDR3 2133(O.C.)/1866/1600/1333/1066
1866 MHz RAM "should" be supported by your Mobo with no OC'ing but you'll not see the difference in speed using 1600MHz.


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok thanks!

I'm not planning to OC so I'll take the 1600Mhz RAM.

Thank you so much for your help MC


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Tyree said:


> Codegen is a supplier for OEM PC's and are lower quality.
> I can insure you it's not "a monster PSU".
> Supported RAM for the Asus M5a97 Mobon is DDR3 2133(O.C.)/1866/1600/1333/1066
> 1866 MHz RAM "should" be supported by your Mobo with no OC'ing but you'll not see the difference in speed using 1600MHz.


You're right Tyree, I do not trust in cheap and unknown brands but in this case I did not buy this PSU, I was a fool trusting in someone else... anyway now I'm paying for my error.
As my grandma used to say "The cheaper the badder".


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Grandmother's phrase is almost always true. :smile:


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I've never even heard of the brand so I'm going to go with it is very low quality. Did it come with the system?
> 
> XFX and Seasonic are top quality PSUs and that too should be replaced.
> 
> What are the voltage readings in the BIOS? 12V, 5V, 3.3V and VCORE?


12V : 11.581 Min 11.681 Max
5V: 4.998 Min 5.040 Max
3.3V: 3.132
VCORE: 1.068 Min 1.344 Max

TEMP:

CPU: 34C
MOBO: 30C


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry, forgot to mention that's what CPUID HW Monitor showed...

From Bios:

CPU: 1.332/1.344
5V: 5.100
3.3: 3.288
12V: 11.994


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

All of the voltages are within there limits so that's a good sign.

I still would advise that you replace the PSU.


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Just an update...

Processor UPDATED!! (finally haha) FX8350 Black Edition
RAM UPDATED!! Corsair Vengeance 2x4Gb

Pending to be updated... PSU


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear.

Make sure to stick with XFX or Seasonic PSUs.


----------

